# Cold front!



## The Skiffer (Nov 13, 2010)

Any giggers going out after this front moves through this week?


----------



## Rook (Oct 25, 2007)

Im gonna go but it will be the weekend before I can get out. Hopefully they will stick around a couple more days.


----------



## SaltyBones (Oct 29, 2010)

went last night, little rough, but killed them got me a 25" and a few at 20 good night


----------



## thecalmbeforethestorm (Nov 6, 2010)

anybody want a giggin buddy? i can supply my own gig,gear ect. ect.i have no problem supplying beer if thats what you're into or whatever it is that you like ,i dont mind splitting fuel costs thats not an issue. i do dont have a boat at the time being so i am looking for someone to hang out with and go get some good eating fish. 
send email if interested


----------



## Rook (Oct 25, 2007)

Went last night for a couple of hours. Couldnt stand it and loaded up and hit the water about 8ish. Water was high and muddy everywhere. Seen one itty bitty and that was it. Skunked!! Back on the trailer about 10. Oh well maybe it will be better this weekend.


----------



## walkagain (Nov 18, 2010)

Hey man- we may be able to help each other out. I am coming down to P Key around Thanksgiving and think I will have a boat atleast one night. Since I am unfamiliar with the area if I supply the transport can you supply the local knowledge of where to go -If so send me an e-mail at [email protected]. and I will keep you aware of my final plans. By the way -do you know of any structures or landmarks to fish off of during the day- told of 3 mile bridge and the artificial reefs off Ono as well as the Lilian highway bridge but know of nothing else- seems like alot of people go to Wolf Bay area- any experience there? Thanks - will be in touch DW


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Went out last night to the destin pass to check the run situation. I caught the last hour and a half of the incoming tide with a 5mph NE winds. Saw about 20-30 in the 10"-13" range but nothing bigger. Most were heading out with only a few bedded. I stuck 4 for dinner and called it quits at slack tide. IMO the run has only begun. This weekend probably wont be the best with the full moon....but I gotta get one night in to be satisfied for the week.


----------

